

Why do programmers work at night?   - ekleop
http://swizec.com/blog/why-programmers-work-at-night/swizec/3198

======
CWIZO
This was already submitted here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3356722>

And this looks like a total copy/paste (down to images) of the original
article ([http://swizec.com/blog/why-programmers-work-at-
night/swizec/...](http://swizec.com/blog/why-programmers-work-at-
night/swizec/3198)).

------
sanjiallblue
I hate the morning with virulent passion. The noise, the distraction and the
forced hellos. The only really positive thing about the AM is coffee smells
that much better. I've always preferred to go to bed somewhere between 4 and
6AM, wake up between 11AM and 1PM and relax until the sunsets so I can
actually get work done.

Although, I feel I should add, in all its arrogance, to the article that more
intelligent people also tend to be night owls. In all seriousness though,
peruse the article and take from it what you will, as I got a can of the all-
new hit beverage SMUG (SMUG should not be taken with friends, significant
others, parents of significant others, bosses or llamas):
[http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/opinion/westview/smart-
peop...](http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/opinion/westview/smart-people-sleep-
late-82486792.html)

~~~
michaelcampbell
> Although, I feel I should add, in all its arrogance, to the article that
> more intelligent people also tend to be night owls.

I've never heard this before; do you have any studies or citations to back
this up? Would be an interesting read.

~~~
sanjiallblue
Did you not see the article linked directly after that statement?

~~~
michaelcampbell
An article in a newspaper in the "opinion" column with the rejoinder "One of
the most controversial..."

:-|

------
fosk
This is extremely true. I remember at one point I get used to work till late
and wake up late in the morning (aka, early in the afternoon), going to bed
regularly at 6am and waking up at 2pm - at that point I literally shifted my
day into another timezone. By working late, relaxed and concentrated, it easy
to get you body used to it: the coolest thing is that it makes you get into
the flow in a couple of minutes. And boom, I started one of the most
productive period of my life.

And yes, I was really productive, and yes I did some really good coding, but I
felt like I was messing up my life. I discovered the morning has a value, both
from a health/social perspective, so now I'm constantly trying to sleep
between 7/8 hours and sleep not later than 3am. And I'm imposing myself to get
used to 2am in the next couple of weeks.

------
Swizec
As the writer of this article before it was given a makeover to slightly worse
english, I say feel free to check out the original:
[http://swizec.com/blog/why-programmers-work-at-
night/swizec/...](http://swizec.com/blog/why-programmers-work-at-
night/swizec/3198)

Also, I agree with the premise wholeheartedly :)

PS: I decided not to flag this because if I'm anti-SOPA and generally pro-
piracy I have no right to get pissy about my blogs being reposted verbatim all
over the web.

~~~
stack0v3erfl0w
This is his reply when asked him when I asked him about this rip off:

> Hi

> First of all, all copyrigth rules were saved, the article was rewrited and
> has a link to the original. So I'm not seeing any problem with that.

